# Anybody else got extreme hunger??



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi im currently going mental! And am 8 days past collection ( 5days past 3day transfer) and i couldnt sleep at all last night and not sure if it was down to feeling so hungry, but anyway i usually get really hungry before i come on my period and am so scared my period is going to come coz ive got this hunger now! 
Anybody else had this and got bfp


----------



## disco (Oct 21, 2011)

Hiya,
I had ET a week ago today and have been hungry past few days too! Not sure if a sign or not - I wonder if it's just my body getting back to normal now the drugs are coming out of the system. Let's hope it is a positive sign and we'll be celebrating our BFPs soon!!     
x


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Fingers crossed! I feel very fatuiged today and noticed big veins on boobs, just hope they are all bfp signs and not af signs!! Its enough to send any1 mental this x


----------



## doddyclaire (Oct 4, 2010)

Ha!! I have the sore veiny boob thing too, and twinges, and hunger spells!!  Of course it could all be the progesterone and imagination   2ww drives ya crackers!!!
Otd for me is 10th, good luck!!


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Mines 5th so soon be put out of my mysery either way! Good luck to u x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Don't want to get your hopes up too much but one of my friends symptoms was extreme hunger and she is now about 16 weeks pregnant   . She woke up with it too.  Everyone has different symptoms and they can mean anything really, let's hope it's good news for you


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanx for ur reply, its hard not to think everything cud or couldnt be sign isnt it, 4 more sleeps!!!!! Getting scared now x


----------



## Kath.Stawell1990 (May 25, 2012)

I have been on a strict diet for about 5 months now and I have lost 4 and a half stone, the past week since about 5 dpo I have not stopped eating :S I am usually very good at resisting junk food, but the past week I just put my diet on hold :S


----------



## Mimi Von Trapp (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi 
I had ET Friday so only a few days in to 2ww but I'm off my food as had really painful egg collection and ended up passing out and being taken to A & E! I think everyone has such different symptoms there's no rhyme or reason to it. Keep positive
Mimi


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

It was a symptom for me got my bfp today!!!


----------



## doddyclaire (Oct 4, 2010)

Cngrats Myturn!!!  Fab news!!!

I have to wait until Monday but been spotting since yesterday


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Fingers crossed its implantation spotting hun x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Myturn, that is brilliant news, huge congrats xxxx I had a feeling as my friend had exactly that, I never had it with my BFP though. Enjoy


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanx tiny, god its guna be a very fat few months if this hunger carrys on lol x


----------

